# Dropper post: Which side to put the lever ?



## Mongao (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

This certainly sounds like a silly question, but in which side do you right handed guys put the lever ? I mean, if I am right handed will it generally be easier for me to have the lever on the right side or should I say "reserve" it to manage the rear derailler and so put the dropper post lever on the left side ?

I am not used to dropper posts at all and I am now planning to buy my 1st one,

Thanks,


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Which post do you have?


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

I like mine on the left side even though I am right handed. Reason is usually when I am dropping the post to go downhill, I am usually braking at the same time with rear wheel.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

sidehiller1 said:


> I like mine on the left side even though I am right handed. Reason is usually when I am dropping the post to go downhill, I am usually braking at the same time with rear wheel.


I run my front brake on the right and my dropper lever on the left under the bar. I had never even considered that braking and dropping would interfere with each other. I ditched my front derailleur and now have space on the left where it is convenient and out of the way. Yes I'm right handed. No matter where you put it you'll get used to it as long as your thumb reaches it easily.


----------



## boomslang64 (Feb 18, 2015)

I prefer it on the left side. My right hand has enough going on with shifting and braking. If you aren't using a 1x setup, I guess it makes no difference what side you put the lever on.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Left side. The opposite side of my rear shifter as I only shift the front once or twice a ride but still don't want to limit myself with a 1x Setup.


----------



## Mongao (Sep 11, 2013)

I am considering the RockShox Reverb Stealth Seatpost because of the longer travel, what do you guys think ?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Mongao said:


> I am considering the RockShox Reverb Stealth Seatpost because of the longer travel, what do you guys think ?


Love mine but after 8 months it's in for warranty. It suddenly got very sticky.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would say a lot depends on your drivetrain setup and the lever ergonomics for the specific dropper you're using.

I have a Thomson Covert and a 1x10 drivetrain. Left side is totally open. I am right handed. Dropper lever goes on the left. I can actuate my dropper while braking with my left hand, also. Doesn't interfere.

Now, if you've got a birds' nest with a 2x drivetrain plus remote suspension levers, that might change your layout. Do what works for you.


----------



## Mongao (Sep 11, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> Love mine but after 8 months it's in for warranty. It suddenly got very sticky.


It seems to be the most popular, but I have read horrible stories about malfunctioning. It has been on the market for quite some time now, SRAM should have fixed all issues by now,


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I'm running a Command Post Blacklite with a KS Southpaw lever and a 1x10 drivetrain. Dropper lever is on the left side under the bars and that works well for me.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on drive train set up and the type of switch lever, as some switch levers just don't play nice with all the other stuff.

I just recently switched my 2nd bike to 1x setup, dropper switcht is on keft side as there is lots of room, and the GD switch needs lots of room.

With the GD, I run a right handed switch on the left hand side so I can mount it with the lever under the bar, this is ideal. My thumb needs hardly any movement from the geip to the lever. I don't care ofr the GD swithc above the bar, but other droppers with easier activation or okay that way.


----------



## JC17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a Scott Spark 900 RC and had many issues and ideas when adding the seat dropper lever. I finally came up with a nice setup but had two install the lever upwards, been kinda counter-intuitive about it and would like your opinion since I haven't seen a similar set up before. I have the dual lock system in the left and didn't like the cable overload on the left side or the cable running over the bar


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cjsb said:


> Depends on drive train set up and the type of switch lever, as some switch levers just don't play nice with all the other stuff.
> 
> I just recently switched my 2nd bike to 1x setup, dropper switcht is on keft side as there is lots of room, and the GD switch needs lots of room.
> 
> With the GD, I run a right handed switch on the left hand side so I can mount it with the lever under the bar, this is ideal. My thumb needs hardly any movement from the geip to the lever. I don't care ofr the GD swithc above the bar, but other droppers with easier activation or okay that way.


I do the same thing with my GD lever. It works better under the bar IMO.


----------

